# Can laptop be plugged in during lightning?



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I live in the inland valley, Around Ontario, Riverside, Pomona in southern California and there is a really bad storm here right now with tons of lighting, and a tornado warning.

I already unplugged my desktop but my question is that can I safely have my laptop plugged directly into a wall? because it has a battery I'm not worried about a power outage but should I run off battery incase of a powersurge?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
In my opinion you should unplug it. Most equipment does not have the capability to suppress spikes caused by lightning. Even small surge protectors may be ineffective if the strike is nearby.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Anything connected to an electrical outlet is subject to damage if a lightning strike occurs.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright thanks all! The lightning has passed now but more is on the way around thursday.
I unplugged all desktop computers in the house, my latop, and the 65" flat screen! even though that is on a cery expensive power surge protector bar.
Thanks again


----------

